# leaches



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I bought a small container of live leaches, I made sure to checked into there source. A guy raises them in local stream. My solitary P's love them, they make them go crazy, they can't get enough.

Does any body have a experince feeding them to P's?


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

they are a good food for fish. my ps love them too. enjoy the feeding experience.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think acestro breeds them but not as feeders but as pets


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

pets?


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

i tried to keep one as a pet before, but it crawled out and dies, i never found it...

but they are awesome food, alot of fish eat them in the wild


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i think acestro breeds them but not as feeders but as pets


No thats Me, Polypterus
I keep several species of leeches both as pets and cultured as food
for some of my fish. I think your mistaking me for Acestro.
I've been very open about my enthusisam for leeches a number of times.

Or Ace do you also? Seems if you did we both would Know.
Never heard your interest in them.

They are an excellent food, the Non parasitic ones in perticular are very good for food, These can be bought in most any Bait shop.

Parasitic forms are actually very picky about host depeding on species,
Some are turtle parasites, some mammal, some fish, some snail.
They are really picky creatures.

I love them they are a facinating group of creatures
Then this is also from the person who has an I love Lamprey Avatar :laugh:


----------

